

If you're doing a startup, you have to read Papillon. - sjwalter
http://stephenwalters.posterous.com/what-i-thought-about-a-book-papillon-henri-ch/

======
Anon84
It's also a classic Steve McQueen movie:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070511/>

As a side note, Papillon is French for "Butterfly" probably signifying his
desire to be free.

~~~
johnyzee
He had a butterfly tattooed on his chest (predated his imprisonment as I
remember). A South American Indian with whom he stayed on one of his escapes
was so impressed that he had him do him a tiger's head using only a bone
needle and alchohol for sterilization.

Papillon is the first book I think of whenever anyone asks for a book
recommendation.

------
prosa
I laughed out loud at this line:

 _risks that make quitting the day job seem like choosing between the urinal
and the toilet_

In my time in the corporate world, I spent hours upon hours in meetings over
decisions just as vain.

------
malloreon
It's worth noting that Papillon is a novel composed of the real life stories
of several people, rather than a true memoir.

Great book.

------
sharpn
The (excellent Steve McQueen/Dustin Hoffman) film is available legally & free
to watch online until Saturday 10th April 2010 if you're in the UK:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b007bw8d/Papillon/>

